# Painting Exterior Wood trim!



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

I see more and more pics of so called Pro painters rolling things that I was always taught to use a brush on. Not even foam rollers, but fiber/fabric. Was just on a website and the first pic had a mini roller painting the vertical wood, 1x4 - corner trim (it obviously wasn't wrapped). I would never do this I would never allow it on my job. Spray and/or brush only. I may use a foam roller every great once in a while on an exterior somewhere to touch up, but never, ever, a fiber Roller cover. Roller stipple is never to be seen on an exterior. How do you guys feel, what do you do.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I was trained by an old school Dutch painter. I agree, no rollers for exterior trim. He would roll over in his grave if he saw that.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I do agree that trim should be brushed or sprayed. However the customer makes the final decision on what they will accept. It wasn't that long ago that EVERYTHING was brushed. I've heard stories from older painters how they brushed everything including walls and thought a roller was a HO product. Now it's common. Same thing with the 18" roller. I still know guys that swear you can't do as good a job with one. My point is if the customer refuses to pay for that type of quality and accepts less then they have set the new standard of quality. Look at the trades. 100 years ago the quality was 100% better. How many times do people say they don't make em like they used to.Now the consumer has decided they will be happy with less Quality and less is what they get, unless they pay more for it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

An interesting topic. I have literaly told customers "who's the carpenter here?" I will determine how to do my trade, not the HO. 

After all, is that not why they hire us? Because WE know how something should be done? Not some shmuck on TV? 

I for one, will not be dictated to by a HO on how I should be performing my trade. If they want joe hack to do it their way, I wish them luck.

We have to draw the line somewhere. Or not?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

katoman said:


> An interesting topic. I have literaly told customers "who's the carpenter here?" I will determine how to do my trade, not the HO.
> 
> After all, is that not why they hire us? Because WE know how something should be done? Not some shmuck on TV?
> 
> ...


There are always those that will pay for fine craftsmanship. Just like they will pay for expensive wine. The difference is the consumer has decided that what used to be normal will soon become exceptional. So those of us that will always go that one extra step will find we have fewer customers because now we will be like that fine wine. Those willing to pay will enjoy our work. The rest have lowered their expectation of quality so that they are happy with the wine in a box.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just for the fun of the discussion, what would happen if no one supplied the "wine in a box". Or in another sense, if no tradesman would cut their quality then the lower quality job would not be available to the customer.

One more reason I'm a supporter of licensed tradesmen.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

katoman said:


> Just for the fun of the discussion, what would happen if no one supplied the "wine in a box". Or in another sense, if no tradesman would cut their quality then the lower quality job would not be available to the customer.
> 
> One more reason I'm a supporter of licensed tradesmen.


I agree. And I am one of those that goes the extra step. I wish there weren't people out there that will cut quality, But there are. I think part of the solution is educating your customer as to why they don't want to accept the lower standard that most consumers think is common. Educate them on quality. Most people think paint is paint. New paint looks good. Paint looks good it must be good. They don't understand that they don't have to put up with overspray on their windows. Paint chips in their flowers. Painters around a fire in the front yard cooking their lunch. All of that is sub par. And that's before you even get to the quality of work. We have to educate our customers why the other guy is cheaper because he's only selling half a job. Our price isn't a high price. It's the price to to the job right not halfway.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Totally. We are challenged with educating the customer. Man, it used to be easy. I agree, some will pay, some won't. That's just the way it is. I do my best to find the customers who still want that quality.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

katoman said:


> Totally. We are challenged with educating the customer. Man, it used to be easy. I agree, some will pay, some won't. That's just the way it is. I do my best to find the customers who still want that quality.


Once the lowered standard becomes the norm it gets harder and harder to find those customers that will pay for quality. You can only sell quality so far. For instance I would love to have a new truck. I need a new truck. I know the quality is better with a new truck. However I think I can't afford a new truck so I'll go with the older used model. I will have to do repairs on the used model sooner but it's a smaller amount of money. People are the same with their houses. You find a rotted board and instead of replacing the entire thing just piece in a short piece and then we can buy less total boards when there is rot elsewhere. And the line between true quality work and what the customer will accept is getting farther and farther apart.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Sprtman said:


> I see more and more pics of so called Pro painters rolling things that I was always taught to use a brush on. Not even foam rollers, but fiber/fabric. Was just on a website and the first pic had a mini roller painting the vertical wood, 1x4 - corner trim (it obviously wasn't wrapped). I would never do this I would never allow it on my job. Spray and/or brush only. I may use a foam roller every great once in a while on an exterior somewhere to touch up, but never, ever, a fiber Roller cover. Roller stipple is never to be seen on an exterior. How do you guys feel, what do you do.


I agree. Spray or brush.:thumbsup:
Never roll exterior wood trim. :no: Or at least back brush it, if you do roll it for some reason.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I agree. Spray or brush.:thumbsup:
> Never roll exterior wood trim. :no: Or at least back brush it, if you do roll it for some reason.


Like if its windy and there is a porche in the neighbors driveway..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Like if its windy and there is a porche in the neighbors driveway..


In that case I would brush it. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> In that case I would brush it. :thumbup:


Yeah me too now, but that was an expensive lesson.. :whistling:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Two examples -

I was doing an interior commercial entrance. I intended to hang the door with three 4" ball bearing hinges. Not cheap.

The building owner (not my client) would have nothing of it. Wanted me to use standard 3" hinges. I explained how this door was going to get a lot of use and the 3" wouldn't hold up.

Wouldn't budge. I flat out refused to do it. My client was present and told me to take deep breaths, as I was starting to get pretty pissed. I told the building owner "who's the carpenter here?" and, "I'm telling you what needs to be done, and that's the end of it.

I hung the door with the 4".

Another example might be would you paint over existing paint without any prep work? Knowing it will probable peel in a year? When it does peel it's your name on it. Your rep.

This is why I won't cut my quality. I don't care if 90% of guys end up doing it el cheapo. I just won't do it. 

No argument that a lot of customers will buy the cheap way. Just not from me.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yeah me too now, but that was an expensive lesson.. :whistling:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


>


Thank god it was dry fall! The first thing I did when I noticed was call the police and my insurance company. Turned out better than I expected, but it did cost me a detail, a gift certificate to Bravo(high end chain restaurant), and half a day labor..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thank god it was dry fall! The first thing I did when I noticed was call the police and my insurance company. Turned out better than I expected, but it did cost me a detail, a gift certificate to Bravo(high end chain restaurant), and half a day labor..


Good on ya for accepting responsibility and making it right. :clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Good on ya for accepting responsibility and making it right. :clap:


I called the police because I figured if I had a porche and someone sprayed it, Id probably shoot'em.. :gunsmoke:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Years ago I did some work for a very large restoration company. They were doing a job in downtown Toronto. Part of the job was to install a new 40 ton stone. The crane dropped it. I don't know how, but anyways it crushed some guys oldsmobile. Flat.

The company owner had what was left of the car loaded on a flat bed tow truck and hauled away before safety guys or anyone came around.

End of the day the cars' owner comes and there's no car. The company owner explained to him what had happened, took him to the closest GM dealership and told him to pick out his new cadillac.

It was cheaper than what the fines would have been. That's a true story, pretty funny.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

katoman said:


> Years ago I did some work for a very large restoration company. They were doing a job in downtown Toronto. Part of the job was to install a new 40 ton stone. The crane dropped it. I don't know how, but anyways it crushed some guys oldsmobile. Flat.
> 
> The company owner had what was left of the car loaded on a flat bed tow truck and hauled away before safety guys or anyone came around.
> 
> ...


That was lucky for the car owner and the gc. You would think there would be lots of witnesses to that one. Today it would have a million hits on youtube before the guy found out his car was smashed..


----------

